
Private Multi-Party Machine Learning - alex_hirner
https://pmpml.github.io/PMPML16/
======
webmaven
Slides from the scheduled presentations[0], as well as most of the accepted
papers[1], are available.

This is some seriously mind-bending stuff. Google is represented by a couple
of papers, but I was really hoping that the privacy-preserving techniques they
used in training the network for Inbox Smart Replies would be explained. No
such luck.

[0]
[https://pmpml.github.io/PMPML16/#schedule](https://pmpml.github.io/PMPML16/#schedule)

[1]
[https://pmpml.github.io/PMPML16/#papers](https://pmpml.github.io/PMPML16/#papers)

------
jhoechtl
I wonder why nobody of these guys has been there
[http://www.enigma.co](http://www.enigma.co)

